# 7760 Cotton Picker Engine Swap



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

I wanted to share my lil project with everyone. I'm sure there are plenty that have never even seen this machine. It's pretty much a picker with a hay baler mounted on it's back. It sports Deere's biggest engine for the Ag side. The 13.5L it4 pushes 560hp with boost. The engine alone costs $75,000. Machine is roughly $650,000. It's also the smartest machine in the lineup with onboard readings & diagnostics. A real life transformer. It transforms between field & transport modes. I put up a pic of my trainee next to the engine to show it's size. Not a typical engine failure for Deere. Even NASA & Nascar looses one now & then!


----------

